# Can't get Casper to concentrate



## Dina (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello friends,
Casper exact day of birth is July 15, 2012. I know he's still a baby but I can't get him to stay one second calm so I can start introducing the sit command lol he's so hyper. What can I do.:clap2:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dina said:


> Hello friends,
> Casper exact day of birth is July 15, 2012. I know he's still a baby but I can't get him to stay one second calm so I can start introducing the sit command lol he's so hyper. What can I do.:clap2:


Oh lord, he's like 9-10 weeks old. I am sure someone may be able to help you (might try posting in the training forum) but I don't think I'd do much except play with him and keep him from chewing the house/me/and housebreaking for a little longer. Puppies need to play.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Oh lord, he's like 9-10 weeks old. I am sure someone may be able to help you (might try posting in the training forum) but I don't think I'd do much except play with him and keep him from chewing the house/me/and housebreaking for a little longer. Puppies need to play.


I disagree. You can start clicker training a puppy at just a few days old. No reason to wait on the training.

You need some kind of reward that he really really wants. Maybe that's food. Maybe it's a toy. Maybe it's something else, but whatever it is, it needs to be highly motivating for him. Show him you have it. Then just wait him out. He's going to act hyper for a while and he will do anything in his power to get the reward. Just ignore it all and be patient. As soon as you see a sign that he is giving up, TREAT! Repeat this hundreds of times until he figures out that being calm earns him the reward he loves.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I disagree. You can start clicker training a puppy at just a few days old. No reason to wait on the training.
> 
> You need some kind of reward that he really really wants. Maybe that's food. Maybe it's a toy. Maybe it's something else, but whatever it is, it needs to be highly motivating for him. Show him you have it. Then just wait him out. He's going to act hyper for a while and he will do anything in his power to get the reward. Just ignore it all and be patient. As soon as you see a sign that he is giving up, TREAT! Repeat this hundreds of times until he figures out that being calm earns him the reward he loves.


Like I said - I know people who are going to be more inclined and able to give advice, and I would not be bothering with formal training at that age -personally. 

I. Don't like training puppies younger than 12 weeks or so, beyond the very basics (not nipping, housebreaking, house rules, crate training). It's a belief I've come to through my own research and the relationship I desire with my dogs. People are different. No harm, no foul, not going to debate the issue because it's so personal. *shrugs*


----------

